# Affordable Accuracy Speakers



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd really like to hear these. Seems Dennis Murphy has modified Andrew Jones' very well reviewed Pioneer SP-BS22-LR speakers with a Vifa tweeter and a new crossover.

Affordable Accuracy Loudspeakers 

At $150 they are just begging to be evaluated against the originals...


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

nova said:


> I'd really like to hear these. Seems Dennis Murphy has modified Andrew Jones' very well reviewed Pioneer SP-BS22-LR speakers with a Vifa tweeter and a new crossover.
> 
> Affordable Accuracy Loudspeakers
> 
> At $150 they are just begging to be evaluated against the originals...


I auditioned the proto type - they are a clear step-up, and will knock a lot
of bigger popular names, and more expensive speakers aside.

They are for real - more smooth and refined with better detail and definition,
more tight and controlled bass. It has a reworked 7-element crossover inside. 

I did a subjective review with them and the stock Pioneer BS22. They tend to
favor a NHT like, sound signature. The new tweeter is really nice.


----------

